# Can I have a cat with snakes?



## Serpentsalem (Jun 16, 2021)

Hey all! 
I have two snakes right now! 
A Stimson and a Bredli - 
I was just wondering if it would be safe to adopt a Cat at all?

Thank you so much x


----------



## Licespray (Jun 16, 2021)

We have a dog. When snakes are out the dog goes in her pen. I don’t see why you’d have a problem - just make sure the cats away before getting snakes out, to be on the safe side.


----------



## Harpo (Jun 16, 2021)

I own a cat and snakes, the cat is 18 and I know him very well, he doesn't get all wide eyed and keen, he only gets jealous. Saying that, I trust none of them, ever. My bredli ( she likes to come out to interact often - by choice) and cat are not allowed anywhere near each other...... and the cat knows it. The snakes are the kings in my house and i'm pretty sure the bredli knows that too!

If I didn't know the cat I'd be not too keen, but if you are onto it, she'll be right, hopefully. It could be nasty, hopefully not - ever. There is risk, but it can be mitigated.


----------



## hrafna (Jun 17, 2021)

I have a cat, 2 greyhounds and snakes. The cat has to be separated from the greyhounds at all times, 1 greyhound before we got him was bitten by a redbelly and is wary of the pythons and keeps his distance, the other greyhound takes absolutely no interest in the snakes, ever.


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 17, 2021)

I have 4 cats who show 0 interest in the snakes and just like to sit on the enclosure that has a heat lamp inside where it’s nice and warm on top


----------



## Harpo (Jun 17, 2021)

Herptology said:


> just like to sit on the enclosure that has a heat lamp inside where it’s nice and warm on top


Sounds cute as!

Extra info: My Ants and cat totally ignore each other, only they try to go to his sleeping mass for the warmth if I'm watching TV - cat asleep next to me on the couch, stimmy tries to bail on me to try to get on him repeatedly some nights, but this particular stimmy has no fear and assumes all big creatures it cannot eat are harmless warmth + enrichment providers.

It's obvious watching the bredli of mine, she knows the cat is prey and the cat seems to know it now she's getting bigger. We manage it easily, no dramas, and I let my bredli out anytime she wants to.

Unrelated edit: My cat fell in my fishtank once because he prefers the flavour of that water. He's now content with his bowl of water lol.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 17, 2021)

Harpo said:


> Unrelated edit: My cat fell in my fishtank once because he prefers the flavour of that water. He's now content with his bowl of water lol.


Lol, my cat followed an eastern brown snake across our driveway once. Whenever it would moving stop the cat would give it a little tap on the tail to keep going. Luckily he didn't get bit, however, after the brown disappeared he came into the house with an expression on his face that said "I'm an idiot". 

This is also unrelated but last night one of the cats walked up to his brother and licked him on the face. The other cat just stared at him for five long seconds before whacking him across the face. I that sent the message. He hasn't licked him since.


----------

